# 20 seitigen Würfel bauen



## Rabauke (21. Januar 2020)

*20 seitigen Würfel bauen*

Hallo zusammen,
Hätte da mal ne Frage und weiß nicht so recht wohin damit :
Besteht ein 20 seitiger Würfel aus 20 gleichseitgen Pyramiden? Der Logik nach (hoffe ich ) ja, aber irgendwie bin ich mir unsicher.

Gesendet von meinem SNE-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Krolgosh (21. Januar 2020)

*AW: 20 seitigen Würfel bauen*

Ja, ein 20 seitiger Würfel (Ikosaeder) besteht aus 20 gleichseitigen Dreiecken.


----------



## _Berge_ (21. Januar 2020)

*AW: 20 seitigen Würfel bauen*

Ein W20 ist ein sogenannter Ikosaeder: Ikosaeder – Wikipedia

Also ja, 20 gleichseitige Dreiecke ^^

Was hast du vor? Man kann nie genug W20 haben


----------



## Rabauke (21. Januar 2020)

*AW: 20 seitigen Würfel bauen*

OK, mal kurz zur Erklärung 
Ich bzw meine Frau muss nen Kuchen in Form des Würfels machen. Haben heute versucht das aus einem Quader zu "schnitzen", das war nicht wirklich erfolgreich... Deshalb die Idee den Kuchen aus dreiseitigen Pyramiden zusammen zu setzen, aber dazu müsste ich wissen ob 20 dreiseitige Pyramiden zusammen den Würfel ergeben 

Gesendet von meinem SNE-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DKK007 (21. Januar 2020)

*AW: 20 seitigen Würfel bauen*

Wobei der sich dann auch irgendwie selbst tragen muss, ohne vom eigenen Gewicht zerdrückt zu werden.


----------



## Rabauke (21. Januar 2020)

*AW: 20 seitigen Würfel bauen*

Das geht, der Versuch heute war recht groß und schwer, hat sich nicht verformt. Hatte halt nur nix mit dem gewünschten Ergebnis zu tun optisch  

Gesendet von meinem SNE-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (21. Januar 2020)

*AW: 20 seitigen Würfel bauen*

Vier "normale" Würfel haben mehr Seiten und sind einfacher zu backen


----------



## Rabauke (21. Januar 2020)

*AW: 20 seitigen Würfel bauen*

Durchaus 
Ist nur ein Hochzeitsgeschenk, die haben sich dummerweise bei ner Runde d&d kennengelernt - 20 seitiger Würfel... 

Gesendet von meinem SNE-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------

